# how long should i season my tank?



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I just set up a 20 gallon tank a few days ago and im seasoning the tank. How long should i have the seasoning fish in the tank for??
Post Please.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea what you are talking about. Do you mean cycling the tank?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Do you mean cycling the tank?


Yup, same here


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I personally am against cycling a tank with fish. Why subject any living creature to pain or even death by ammonia poison. That said, here`s a link that will help you.http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/misc/fishcycling.html


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I use either Bio-Spira to instantly cycle the tank or do this http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/misc/fishlesscycling.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

6 weeks should do the trick, if you decide to do it that way.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Two very good articles MaryPa. Thank's for posting. I would like to make a couple of comments, if I may. 
I agree that fishless cycling is the way to go. One point that was touched in the article, but is often missed, is that when finished fishless cycling, an aquarium can be FULLY stocked. If you cycle using live fish, the bacteria developed will only handle those fish. If you add more fish, another cycle will occur.
The article recommends adding ammonia to keep a concentration of 4-5 ppm and it recommends no water changes during the cycle. I think a 3 ppm concentration is enough. It has been shown that ammonia and nitrite are toxic even to the bacteria that you are trying to develop. Water changes to control the nitrite, I think, are a good idea. Many people experience a cycle getting "hung up" and ammonia not going to zero, even after several weeks and then nitrite continuing long after nitrate starts. Maybe higher than necessary levels of ammonia and nitrite could explain that.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We still don't know what the poster is talking about. No response has come forth.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

personally, i like a little lemon pepper, some garlic salt, onion powder, and maybe a little hotsauce or soy (depending on the type of fish). mix them all with a little water or melted butter, and brush fish every couple minutes. thats how i season. what about anyone else?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> personally, i like a little lemon pepper, some garlic salt, onion powder, and maybe a little hotsauce or soy (depending on the type of fish). mix them all with a little water or melted butter, and brush fish every couple minutes. thats how i season. what about anyone else?


LMAO :lol:


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> personally, i like a little lemon pepper, some garlic salt, onion powder, and maybe a little hotsauce or soy (depending on the type of fish). mix them all with a little water or melted butter, and brush fish every couple minutes. thats how i season. what about anyone else?



:lol: exactly what crossed my mind when i read the first post lol


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte said:


> We still don't know what the poster is talking about. No response has come forth.


I think it can safely be assumed the poster is refering to cycling. Let's not split hairs over vernacular.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

lemon caper sauce over here is good!!!


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

i do mean cycling. Im a beginner, and this is a beginners forum so please lay off...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ziljian, we were just teasing, if you cant have a sense of humor... but anyway. i see your a drummer? (hehe) but no one was trying to be mean, just going off of what you said. and a cycle should take around a month... give or take.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

sry zil yes some of us were indeed teasing, no offense meant - just...the words *fish* and *seasoning* are usually more associated in cooking and it just conjured up cute images. yea lvldrummer is correct

 welcome to FF


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya i am a drummer and i do have a sense of humor i just thought u were trying to piss me off. It's ok.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no sir, just a little light hearted joking, feel free to rib me back, i can take it. what kinda drums do you play?


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I dont know whether u mean what brand or whatt style of drums I play leveldrummer, but ill answer both. My drums are ****ty westburys, my ride cymbal is sabian, my splash is zildjian, im about to get a new crash witch is zildjian but my crash right now is solar(by sabian), and my hi-hat is pearl. Now i play jazz drums and rock drums(but mostly rock).


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

nice, keep up the practice, and watch the mouth, there is a filter on the forum, so... it doesnt get through, and its sometimes hard to figure out what you meant, but i got this one. keep practicing,


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good call level. We don't need language like that, even if it is filtered.


----------

